# FM2 / FM3 Information



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

The following link was sent to me today with good and timely information. For many it won't be new news, for others it confirms what many suspected but were not quite certain.

Official word from SMA INM Director on coming visa changes! - Falling...in Love with San Miguel Forums


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks! I also was told by my immigration lawyer that you can now choose longer terms for what was formerly called residency visa, i.e. pay for a visa for two, three or four years at one time. The fee's go up for longer terms but the hassle of renewal yearly is gone.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Krogl said:


> The following link was sent to me today with good and timely information. For many it won't be new news, for others it confirms what many suspected but were not quite certain.
> 
> Official word from SMA INM Director on coming visa changes! - Falling...in Love with San Miguel Forums


Thanks for the info. I'll be heading to INM in Queretaro early next week to apply for a Temporary Resident visa thru marriage to a Mexican National and will post what information I get from INM at that time.


----------

